# Best Marriott Resort in Orlando?



## Betty (Dec 16, 2013)

Which is the best Marriott Resort in Orlando for two adults and two teenage children in a 2 bedroom unit?

These are the ones available to us:

Marriott's Cypress Harbour
Marriott's Grande Vista
Marriott's Royal Palms
Marriott's Sabal Palms

I've read some of the reviews but need help narrowing it down. Thanks.

Betty


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 16, 2013)

This one is hard.

My favorite for this age group is Cypress Harbor, but the second bedroom has a queen and sleep sofa and the room is small.  The living room sofa is huge and can be used as a bed without even unfolding it into a sleep sofa.

Grande Vista would be great if you could be guaranteed a dedicated unit or part of a lock off with two queens in the second bedroom.  Again, a ton to do for teens including a lot to do on their own.

Sabal fits the configuration exactly with two twins in the second bedroom.  It's going to have access to the World Center, but not a lot to do for teens other than the pool or golf.

Royal Palms has a similar configuration to Cypress so I'd rule that out.

If amenities are more important take Grande Vista, then Cypress, then Sabal

If beds are more important take Sabal, then a crap shoot on Grande Vista, then Cypress.

I have 15 and 19 year old boys and when we stay at Cypress the 15 year old sleeps in the living room and shares the bathroom with his brother.


----------



## Betty (Dec 16, 2013)

*I made the right choice!*

Thanks for your reply, Big Matt. You have confirmed that I made the right decision for my son and his family. We went with the Grande Vista because of the bed configuration in the second bedroom.

I will remind him to call a couple of weeks before they arrive to request that the second bedroom have two separate beds. Really won't matter if they are queens or doubles as long as there are two beds, since he has a son and daughter who will share the space.

I was leaning toward Cypress Harbour until I read about the the size of the room and the fact that one of them would have to sleep on a sofa bed.

I really appreciate your reply, because it also tells me there will be lots for his teenagers to do at Grande Vista.  That is good to know.

Thanks again,

Betty


----------



## gretel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Almost same question but add a senior!*

I am trying to decide on an Orlando timeshare for this upcoming summer. I see two bedrooms at Sabal Palms, Grande Vista, Cypress Harbour, Royal Palms and Harbour Lake. We are a family of five including two teenage boys ages 14 and 16 and a senior mom with difficulty walking distances and stairs. Grandma wants a large unit with big TVs. Kids want things to do (basketball, pools, games) and two beds in second bedroom and I want somewhere relaxing, with a lot of light and not too crowded.

I've stayed at Grande Vista (and didn't like the crowded pools) and Cypress Harbour (nice but the second bedroom is small). How does Sabal differ? 

Recommendations?


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 30, 2013)

Sabal is not like Grande Vista or Cypress Harbour much at all.  It is a series of two story townhouse style buildings with a unit upstairs and down.  No elevators, but the second floor units are an easy walk.  They layout gets you what you want with two twin beds in BR2.  It is about 100 yards through a parking lot to the World Center and everything that it offers.  It has a good pool  Sabal has its own pool and when I was there it wasn't crowded.  I'd say that for two teens your best bet is Cypress or Grande Vista.  Given the floor plan needs, I'd go with Grande Vista and request a second bedroom with two beds.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 1, 2014)

Harbor Lake is a much smaller resort - easy walking to all areas for your mom and all buildings have elevators.  2nd bedroom has 2 full size beds.


I would say thought that this resort is more little-kid friendly though.


----------



## amyhwang (Jan 22, 2014)

gretel said:


> I am trying to decide on an Orlando timeshare for this upcoming summer. I see two bedrooms at Sabal Palms, Grande Vista, Cypress Harbour, Royal Palms and Harbour Lake. We are a family of five including two teenage boys ages 14 and 16 and a senior mom with difficulty walking distances and stairs. Grandma wants a large unit with big TVs. Kids want things to do (basketball, pools, games) and two beds in second bedroom and I want somewhere relaxing, with a lot of light and not too crowded.
> 
> I've stayed at Grande Vista (and didn't like the crowded pools) and Cypress Harbour (nice but the second bedroom is small). How does Sabal differ?
> 
> Recommendations?



I am wondering if you could get the Imperial Palms villas.  They are all 3 bedroom units.  I would think maybe the Grandma would prefer her own bedroom.  It's right by Royal Palms, and has elevators.

The second bedroom in Sabal has a double bed and a twin bed, and not much space to walk between (my kids, 13 and 15 at the time, and I stayed there for 11 nights August 2012, so on our stay we had no maid service, but I did make the beds almost daily, and it is difficult in that room.  Only room for 2 in the second bedroom).

I've also stayed at Grand Vista a few times (5 nights that trip prior to moving to Sabal Palms, overlapping II getaways, plus a couple other times) and personally it was too big for my taste.  We never got a chance to use the pools there honestly!  At Harbor Lake my kids liked the pools, and even though it was spring break, never found them too crowded.  Don't know if that's an option - some find it geared more towards younger kids though.  We liked it.

Definitely I would steer away from Royal Palms only because the second bedroom only has one bed.


----------

